# Pine Burl?



## justallan (Jan 27, 2016)

I was out and about today and ran across a guy with some pine logs with burls. They looked solid as rock, pretty darned swirly and no cracking going on. The small one was about the size of a basketball cut in half and the larger was maybe 12x24x5". I've never worked with pine burls, are they worth messing with.


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2016)

Burl you say?.... any burl, to me, is worth at least a try...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=pin...6rzsvKAhUCFR4KHYhbDnUQsAQIHA&biw=1440&bih=717


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2016)

my guess is it's swirly grain....


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 27, 2016)

I think it is worth a try price being the deciding factor of course JMO


----------



## justallan (Jan 27, 2016)

I'd agree with the swirly grain.
The guy has a mill and I went looking for some dry juniper. He gave me some rounds and I gave him a pen in hopes that he'd give me a call with some wood.
Then I saw these burls and asked about them. I asked if they were garbage and he said yes. I told him if he cut them out of the log that I'd buy them. He and his crew are Mexican and must have thought I was joking because they started laughing. About like this, I asked again with no better answer, so left. I'm sure the man would just give them to me if he thought I was serious. He's a darned nice guy and has great prices on lumber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 27, 2016)

I would think turning one would get sap all over the place, would it not?


----------



## justallan (Jan 27, 2016)

I'll call him in the morning and let him know that I was serious and see what happens. The log that they were on was only a six foot log by about 3 foot diameter and it looked like it's biggest function was to keep the scrap pile away from the mill.
I would sure think sap would be a problem, but really I have no clue.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 28, 2016)

I would definitely pick it up and see what's inside. If it's not any good for woodworking, you can still use it as firewood. Eager to see pics... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 28, 2016)

I've turned some regular pine, and the sap is kinda annoying, builds up on tools and gums up sandpaper but you can get-r-done. It would definitely be worth it if the wood had nice figure...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2016)

If nothing else the shop will smell nice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2016)

Woo-Hoo! I just called him and he says I can have those 2, plus he has another for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 28, 2016)

pics or it didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2016)

Patience young grasshoppers (that's a "brood" or "cloud" BTW) It's so nice out today I'm going to go fix fence for a couple hours and move my cows.
Okay, actually Abel (the guy with the stash) won't be around until noon or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 28, 2016)

only one way to find out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, I made it back down there and here's what I drug home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 28, 2016)

I can just about smell it from here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 28, 2016)

I was out in Wyoming one time visiting a friend of mine who moved out there in the 70's, he was cutting some burly pine porch posts. They were for a log cabin some rich guy was building, got big money for them as I recall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2016)

He also had this cottonwood burl, so I ended up with it too.
The funny part was that I went down there yesterday hunting dry cedar with no luck. I showed him pics of the crib boards, I gave him a pen for a couple rounds, okay sucking up a bit, and dealt with the burls with no luck.
Well today he shows me a pile of cedar that's bigger than a small house that's been drying 5 years. He quoted me a good enough price that I ordered enough for 100 crib boards.
He's also another that says I'm just flat robbing myself selling them for $50
It's been a good day.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2016)

BTW, Here's his pile of used blades.
Makes me and my little mill feel like a punk
LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2016)

How thick are they? Can you make stuff outa em? Marking knives? Sapling saws...chatter tool....


----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2016)

The blades are probably .025-.030 with a saw kerf of .o42, so I just hang mine where I won't run into them and hope someone steals them.
I've put a little thought into making a machine to duplicate the marks from a circle saw and possibly using them. The problem folks have trying to do this is that you can't get the radius arc that you need to make it look genuine. I think my way would be simple and basically the worse shape of the saw the better it would work. Yup, another idea that probably stays just an idea.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 28, 2016)

Pretty cool.... Can't wait to see what comes from the pine


----------

